# What is the best cloning machine available?



## SeattlePot (May 20, 2008)

After an unsucesfull attempt at cloning using gel, rockwool, and tray/dome I have decided to invest in a cloning machine. The EZ-cloners seem like nice machines but they are so expensive. Are they worth the money? What do you use?


----------



## Joker52 (May 20, 2008)

not worth it


----------



## DRtothE (May 20, 2008)

not worth it.

cloning is easy, what's the deal wih you sucking at it?


----------



## outlawcustombikes (May 20, 2008)

SeattlePot said:


> After an unsucesfull attempt at cloning using gel, rockwool, and tray/dome I have decided to invest in a cloning machine. The EZ-cloners seem like nice machines but they are so expensive. Are they worth the money? What do you use?


At what temp did you keep the dome?....Rooting seems to thrive in warmer temps...Try one of those heated seed mats...you can get them for $20-$25....


----------



## SeattlePot (May 20, 2008)

DRtothE said:


> not worth it.
> 
> cloning is easy, what's the deal wih you sucking at it?


Well, I think that the plant I cloned from was just too young. Even though it was almost three feet tall it was only five weeks old. Other than that Icant figure out why they died.


----------



## outlawcustombikes (May 21, 2008)

That may have been a little young to clone off of??? Never tried it that soon before. How quick are you expecting the clones to root? My attempts have always taken 2-4 weeks. Like I said, using a heat mat really seems to speed that time up.....Don't drown them either lol it will rot.... Those Jiffy pellets seem to work nice.....saturate the pellets, put them in the humidity dome and don't water them again till you see roots. Thats how I've been doing it and it seems to work well for me anyway. Good luck, ~Outlaw~


----------



## DRtothE (May 21, 2008)

this is all good info for you, even though i've never heard of the heat pad method, i'm sure it won't hurt.

remember not to get an air bubble in the 45 degree cut of your clone, that is auto death. and keep n mind for the time they are trying to sprout roots, they have to absorb water through their leaves.

keep them under a light where the heat will evaporate the water soon enough not to make them rot, and spray them down a couple times a day.


----------



## G4RD3N3R (May 24, 2008)

I would not recommend the EZ-Clone machine. Worked with it 3 months, all months showed minimal success rate (to none).

I like working with rockwool and Jiffy 7's.


----------



## ryan miller (May 24, 2008)

i just made an aero cloner with 2 5gal bukets a water pump an air pump. fuckn simple if you think about it a little. oh yeah u need the aero fittings, and some tubing. itl cost u 60 bux max. i sucked at cloning till recent, the heat pad worx, make sure you get the tall dome. my homemade aero cloners a champ, my clones dont even wilt! no clone gel or nothin. i do use the super thrive tho, thats the shit, changed every thing for my clone sitcho. peace


----------



## TetraHyC (May 24, 2008)

Cloners are the way to go.


----------



## FatSalad (May 24, 2008)

ryan miller said:


> i just made an aero cloner with 2 5gal bukets a water pump an air pump. fuckn simple if you think about it a little. oh yeah u need the aero fittings, and some tubing. itl cost u 60 bux max. i sucked at cloning till recent, the heat pad worx, make sure you get the tall dome. my homemade aero cloners a champ, my clones dont even wilt! no clone gel or nothin. i do use the super thrive tho, thats the shit, changed every thing for my clone sitcho. peace


Make your own... Buy a container, pump, pvc, sprayers and make your own. Home Depot and Lowes are FN growers paradise. It is simple.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear420 (May 24, 2008)

I was having issues cloning as well. And after a couple tries, I dished out the dough ($150). I know it's a lot of money for something that should be so simple but it was an impulse buy, I had the money....so fuck it. I also bought a ph meter and found the water I was using had way too high of a ph. I started cloning my plants as well around weekd 5 (plants were almost 3 feet too) in jiffy cubes. I then bough the cloner, took the ones I had in jiffy cubes for a week, and 3 of those 5 rooted. I also took a bunch more clones and 15 out of 18 had 1 inch roots in about a week+1 day. I bought the 24 spot one cause I'm going for a SOG. Only problem was, my big plants are about 4 more weeks away from finishing and I didn't have another light. So I bought 4 40w fluoro's. Hopefully, this will be enough until I can get them under the MH/HPS. 

If you getting frustrated with cloning like I was and have the $, get the same set up I had and it will work. Or you can do what other's have suggested (I've heard it's easy with the pad warmer, jiffy cubes/rockwool and cover but it didn't work for me). 

Good luck man. Let us know how you do.


----------



## hydrochris (May 24, 2008)

My Blueberry cloning experiments included using Rootech Gel in each of the mediums, Rockwool cubes in a humidome took 2 13-17 days for a nice root cluster, Rapid Rooters in a humidome 10-14 days, EZ cloner 60 site (issues with excessive water temp) 10-17 days. 

I have found that using General Hydroponics rapid rooters, rootech gel, olivias cutting solution worked best. I have had a 95% success rate using this method with hundreds of blueberry, cheese, and utra haze cuttings.

The EZ Clone 30 site and 120 site are much more reliable than the 60 site, the mag driven pump in the 60 site generates too much heat for the res water and causes a gray slime to form.


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 24, 2008)

I just recently made my own bubble cloner and have been having excellent results. cost me about $30 to make it. it seems to have best results when the temps are in the high 70's and low 80's. i wouldnt go out an buy the ez-cloner. you could make one for way cheaper that works just as good if not better.


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2008)

Maybe if your determined to buy something you could try a Daisey Cloner, Just google it, I thik there about 70$ if i remember right. I clone in rockwool but i have heard of success with these units before, And as long as you non't need to many clones at a time you can't beat the price. You may however want to try it again with a heated propigation mat, I had NO success until i got one.

Good luck
[email protected]


----------



## quazzy10 (May 25, 2008)

If you get a heat mat what is the best temp to keep it at for quick root development as some are fixed and some are adjustable and whats the best air temp as well. I've rooted in rockwool with clonex but they are taking 3 to 4 weeks so i think i need to sort out the temps.


----------



## ryan miller (May 25, 2008)

quazzy10 said:


> If you get a heat mat what is the best temp to keep it at for quick root development as some are fixed and some are adjustable and whats the best air temp as well. I've rooted in rockwool with clonex but they are taking 3 to 4 weeks so i think i need to sort out the temps.


72 to 78 is fine, the pad i got you cant adjust but i temped it and it sits at like 90somthing but my plugs were perfect at 74. so keep the pad at 90 or so and with a prop trey with (i use some sponge plug deals from my grow shop, they dont have a name on the bag but the work great) the plugs dropped down in the trey and youll be set. But fuck all that, make an aero cloner, fuk the mat, fuck the gel, and get fantastic roots. Late


----------



## SeattlePot (May 25, 2008)

I would be a lot more likely to build my own aerocloner if I had seen one in action and had a better understanding of the machines fundementals. But not having experience with one leaves me a little wary of building one. A couple of hundred dollars is a small price for me to pay knowing that I wont be wasting another three weeks and a bunch of clones.


----------



## quazzy10 (May 25, 2008)

I dont mind building one and having a go with it, what are the timings for running one ie on and off times for the pump, and are they true aero as i've got some 50 micron nozzles and a 60 psi pump to run them or do you just use the low pressure spinning nozzles and a mag drive pump. Also what are the water temps and do you use just ph'd water or do i need rooting hormones etc


----------



## ryan miller (May 25, 2008)

quazzy10 said:


> I dont mind building one and having a go with it, what are the timings for running one ie on and off times for the pump, and are they true aero as i've got some 50 micron nozzles and a 60 psi pump to run them or do you just use the low pressure spinning nozzles and a mag drive pump. Also what are the water temps and do you use just ph'd water or do i need rooting hormones etc


i dont have the spinning deals, mine just shoots a bunch of streams everywhere effectivly wetting the underside (cut stem) of my clones. i have an eco systems water pump its one of the mid sized ones nothing huge. i dont use anything but superthrive in the water at 1/4 teaspoon per gallon. i keep the water between 72 and 78. the pump provides enough heat for that. what else... i ph at 6.4 and i spray with the same water twice or 3 times a day, in the morning for sure. as far as timing, i have an 8 cycle timer so mine goes on for an hour then off for an hour and 15 minutes. which gets me thru an 18 hour light cycle. oh yeah and i have an air pump going in to mine thats on all the time. i think it gives my clones roots the air they need and it 02s the water.


----------



## overfiend (May 25, 2008)

built this one GROWFAQ and have 100% results check it out


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (May 25, 2008)

DRtothE said:


> this is all good info for you, even though i've never heard of the heat pad method, i'm sure it won't hurt.
> 
> remember not to get an air bubble in the 45 degree cut of your clone, that is auto death. and keep n mind for the time they are trying to sprout roots, they have to absorb water through their leaves.
> 
> keep them under a light where the heat will evaporate the water soon enough not to make them rot, and spray them down a couple times a day.


I followed a guys advice that was exactly like yours once, and I killed two sets of clones in a row. DO NOT MIST THE PLANTS. If you do they have no need to grow roots. I have about 90% success this way. cut the clones at a 45 degree, and then clip off about 50% of all the leafs, cut the square off the ends, put rooting hormone on them if you wish. Then place them in Rapid Rooters, place these in a clone dome, sit this on a heating pad with a towel doubled up between them, make sure to feel the bottom of the tray ever so often for the first 6 hours to make sure it is not getting to hot. Moisten the rapid rooters no more then once a day unless you notice them turning a lighter color. Put a little water in the bottom of them clone dome also. 

Last harvest I cut a branch off with a box knife, stuffed it into a rapid rooter with no cloneing gel or anything, put city tap water on it, and placed it under a glass, I only checked it once every three days. It rooted. Most people over water and over mist their clones big time.


----------



## ryan miller (May 26, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> I followed a guys advice that was exactly like yours once, and I killed two sets of clones in a row. DO NOT MIST THE PLANTS. If you do they have no need to grow roots. I have about 90% success this way. cut the clones at a 45 degree, and then clip off about 50% of all the leafs, cut the square off the ends, put rooting hormone on them if you wish. Then place them in Rapid Rooters, place these in a clone dome, sit this on a heating pad with a towel doubled up between them, make sure to feel the bottom of the tray ever so often for the first 6 hours to make sure it is not getting to hot. Moisten the rapid rooters no more then once a day unless you notice them turning a lighter color. Put a little water in the bottom of them clone dome also.
> 
> Last harvest I cut a branch off with a box knife, stuffed it into a rapid rooter with no cloneing gel or anything, put city tap water on it, and placed it under a glass, I only checked it once every three days. It rooted. Most people over water and over mist their clones big time.


i agree with this guy above. the more i fuckd wth my clone s the sooner they died. the aero cloner (home made preferably) is worrie free, no misting (maybe once a day) no clone gel at all, no heat pad, no dome and they rock out some roots buddy!


----------



## ryan miller (May 26, 2008)

ryan miller said:


> i agree with this guy above. the more i fuckd wth my clone s the sooner they died. the aero cloner (home made preferably) is worrie free, no misting (maybe once a day) no clone gel at all, no heat pad, no dome and they rock out some roots buddy!


also the 45 cut is hardly a big deal if you score the stem a bit before putting wherever your gonna put it. and i never cut my clones under water or soak them or any of that shit. i stand in my mother room, take a cuttling right off the top of the plant (thats wher its growing most vigourous) fuck you i cant spell-- cut off some lower leaves, trimmed off half the leafs that i keep ( cut off all the fingers to about half there original size) and stuck em staight in to my homemade cloner. they dont every get a chance to wilt, they look better in my aero then they did on the plant.


----------



## overfiend (May 26, 2008)

scraping the stem a little bit helps promote root growth too. dont go crazy but if you scrape just the outside skin of the stem they seem to root faster where you scrape them. i noticed it took about a week off my cloning time.
also all weed clones different some are faster than others i've got some strains that clone in 1 1/2 week and others that take 3 weeks the only reason i wait is the 3 week stuff tastes incredable


----------



## quazzy10 (May 26, 2008)

overfiend said:


> built this one GROWFAQ and have 100% results check it out


So how far above the water level do the cut ends sit and is it just the bubbles bursting that wets the stalk?


----------



## ryan miller (May 26, 2008)

quazzy10 said:


> So how far above the water level do the cut ends sit and is it just the bubbles bursting that wets the stalk?


1/4 TO 1/2 AN INCH. PRETTY DAM CLOSE


----------



## overfiend (May 26, 2008)

quazzy10 said:


> So how far above the water level do the cut ends sit and is it just the bubbles bursting that wets the stalk?


if you use the same 1 gallon rubbermaid container in the growfaq just fill water to the line in the container.


----------



## quazzy10 (May 26, 2008)

overfiend said:


> if you use the same 1 gallon rubbermaid container in the growfaq just fill water to the line in the container.


Thats fine but if i cut clones at 3" 4" and 5" and set them all at the same physical height then 2 of them are gonna be in the water 

@ ryan miller, thanks thats the answer i needed mate

I'm in uk so i dont know what rubbermaid are but i'll find a 1 to 2 gallon container tomorrow cos i got pretty much all the other stuff Cheerz guys


----------



## Chiser so say (Nov 15, 2008)

This thing is bad ass. Simple, cheap, and it works great every time. I just got one last month. I got 100% in ten days with ten inch roots! I found it out of an ad in Cannabis Culture magazine. It was only $99 and I was able to fit 80 clones in mine. The web site suggests 40 to 60 but I crammed 80 in there. Check it out Raft Rooter, you'll be stoked_~


----------



## Jonus (Nov 16, 2008)

> What is the best cloning machine available?


A new unused clean scalpel blade and some rooting gel. Jiffy's or rockwell work fine. 45 degree cut, rooting gel, then into the holder and under a sealed dome. Mist them with water that is pH'd to 6.0 for the first day. After that just make sure the dome you have them under is misted with moisture.

The trick I have found to getting good healthy clones is not to over mist them for too long or else you will discourage root growth. *Secondly and most importantly, keep them air tight for the first 3 or so days*. They don't seem to like much CO2, which is abundant in air, for the first part of their life while theyre switching from being attached to a larger plant, to living in a jiffy having to grow their own roots.

They will go through a phase where they look like crap, its the inbetween phase of receiving moisture through the leaves and popping some roots to receive the moisture that way. Don't panic, keep the clone dome misted and keep the lid sealed as much as possible.

Eventually you will see them start to perk up, then its time to allow a little air in, usually at about day 6-7. This means roots are forming and your clones have survived.

What kills clones:
- Not enough misting of leaves in the first day.
- Playing around with them disturbing the root development
- Too much heat to the tops or bottoms
- Too much CO2 in the first few days from cutting
- Throwing them directly under a 400 HiD...
- Fungus from used blades

Things that inhibit clone growth:
- Wrong pH (should be 6.0)
- Taking small clones with tiny leaves
- Taking clones from an extremely stressed or sick mother
- Fucking with the light cycles. 18/6 is about right and is tried and true.
- Continually drenching the jiffy or rockwell cubes
- Too much misting of clones longer than the first few days
- Fertilizing them
- Overdosing them with rooting formulas


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Nov 17, 2008)

I built a brainlessly simple system that rocks.
You cant fail to get success with it

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/119183-davethenewbie-dwc-cloner-fast-simple.html

Cost almost nothing too 

EDIT : i notice that people always talk about hot to cut a clone, but almost never talk about { nutes / light / light schedule / environment } when talking clones.
Dont nute your clones. Dont bother. Maybe some rooting hormone if you want.
I use 18/6 lighting, alot of people use 24/0
People use fluro lights, I think a Metal Halide will cook it


----------



## ausbud0987 (Jan 6, 2009)

get a six pack esky and put glad wrap over the top,then put ontop of your heat pad.works every time!


----------



## riiaak (Dec 28, 2009)

Question to Ryan ... Do you spray with super thrive, or put in the tank?


----------



## Chiser Sosay (Sep 20, 2010)

The Raft Rooter cloning machine is the cheapest and best way to clone plants... period. I've got two of them and I never lose a cutting. I got mine at www.raftrooter.com.


----------



## Chiser Sosay (Sep 20, 2010)

Raft Rooter all the way!!! http://www.raftrooter.com


----------

